# Is this bad



## HaMoOoOd25 (Jun 21, 2018)

I don't know what the hell is this. Her vent is really dirty and there is some poop Stucked there. I heard that this is diarrhea but she didn't eat something that can cause it tho.









Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

Any number of things can cause diarrhoea. It could just be the stress she's had over the last few days, or possibly the change in diet. Is she happy and acting normally? Do her poos look 'normal' in the bottom of the cage? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HaMoOoOd25 (Jun 21, 2018)

Blingy said:


> Any number of things can cause diarrhoea. It could just be the stress she's had over the last few days, or possibly the change in diet. Is she happy and acting normally? Do her poos look 'normal' in the bottom of the cage?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The poop is normal nothing weird from it. I took her from the cage and cleaned her vent with warm water and this how it looked after. This is 2 hours ago









Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

I'd just leave her be and keep an eye on her. If her poos are normal and she's happy that's a good sign. See if it happens again.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goldenwing (Oct 4, 2017)

Kellie has given you good advice. I would keep an eye on her and see if it happens again. Sometimes these things just happen.

Good luck!


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

The stuck on poop in the pic appears normal and formed (not diarrhea). It happens from time to time.


----------

